# Thoughts on IKEA Socker mini greenhouse?



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Like it! But is it waterproof


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*No way that would HOLD water unless you SEAL it with some silicone.*

Then 6-10 months later you'll run into the problem of the frame RUSTING. 

Also I don't think "Polyester powder coating" will hold up well if it's in CONSTANT contact with moisture/soil.

Cute looking thing to put on your windowsill though.


----------



## Rkovo (Apr 26, 2013)

I have one for potted plants
will NOT work for terrarium. The acrylic pieces for the frames do not meet flush at bottom for airflow. makes a nice miniature greenhouse but would never be able to be converted to something watertight.


----------



## Cyanider (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys! Answered my questions perfectly 

Looks like I'll just be buying one for the lady friend to grow some herbs in. No cool house terrarium for me! Still a nice looking greenhouse, though


----------

